# Looking for a doctor who will actually listen in Portland OR



## kcrown08 (Sep 9, 2010)

I cannot seem to find a doctor who will listen to me!! The last doctor actually waved his hand in the air and dismissed what I was saying as I was telling him my symptoms!

My TSH and FT4 are in the normal range but my T3 is low. I still have hypo symptoms! Levoxyl alone is not doing the job!

I am looking for a doctor who will be open to trying cytomel or armour, not just Levoxyl.

Anyone know of a doctor in the Portland Oregon area??

Thanks!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

How many consecutive test have you had showing low FT-3 with the other two normal? Will you please post your TSH and both FT levels with your Labs reference range.

When patients have impaired T4 to T3 conversion, they also have a predictable pattern of lab test results. Then there is a very wide range between FT-3 and FT-4 to be considered a conversion issue. Also, the available scientific evidence suggests that at the longest, impaired conversion lasts only a few weeks.

Taking Armour or cytomel is not a 100% guarantee cure all for symptoms. Some of us find that treating (each) symptom separately from thyroid works best and faster.

The problem with Armour is that too much T3 can have negative effects on bone density and heart function (especially in older people)---so T3 treatment contains risks that aren't faced during treatment with a correct dose of T4.

Since Armour Thyroid is made to replace thyroid hormones, the most common side effects generally mimic an under active or overactive thyroid (hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism, respectively).

Early benefits received from the addition of T3 doesn't necessarily last with long-term treatment. Research continues in this area in both endocrinology and psychiatry.

Numerous studies have examined the merits of replacing both T3 and T4 versus T4 alone
http://www.mythyroid.com/optimalthyroid.html

Several 2005 studies suggested that although some patients may prefer combination therapy, T3 and T4 together do not work better than T4 alone. Patients might like the combined drugs because they cause more weight loss, or a placebo effect may be involved. It does not appear that combination products offer any advantage for normalizing TSH levels
http://www.healthscout.com/ency/1/guides/000038_7_4.html


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I suggest going to another doctor - I had similar issues and it only took me 2 try's at doctors to fine one who would prescribe Cytomel.

I want to point out I dumped my endo 12 weeks post op and began going to GP's for replacement.

My current DO prescribes meds based on Free's and ignored TSH which is good as antibodies are still suppresing mine 5 years post op


----------



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

How old are you? The Endo I had from Kaiser Permanente in Beaverton, OR was very nice and caring about my blood results, but he was a child Endo so that's why I asked. Dr. Heidi Hodge was the one who treated me in Longview, WA as my primary care. She was extremely intelligent and smart about suggesting it might be Hashi's.


----------



## BettyJean (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,

I just wanted to share my experience with a really good Portland thyroid doctor. I started care under Dr. Jolene Brighten in Portland. She is a really well known thyroid expert and I just finished watching the thyroid documentary she was in.

Dr. Jolene really listens. I could tell she read all of my paperwork and really did a thorough job going through all of my labs. I felt like she understood more in the first few minutes then any of my other doctors did. She also has Hashimoto's and is really passionate about helping those of us with it. She said that no one listened to her when she first had symptoms and this is why she tries to make sure her patients feel heard.

She's never dismissed me once and when I ask about things my other doctors just told me I was crazy for even mentioning Dr. Jolene actually thinks about it and doesn't just tell me I'm crazy. She also makes me feel incredibly good because she assures me that Hashimoto's patients all have very unique experiences, which is very different from my other doctors telling me we are all the same and should be just fine on Synthroid.

Anyhow, I know this post was from a long time ago, but thought that if anyone reads this and feels the same as you then they might want to see Dr. Jolene. She is as kind as she is smart and I've never felt more supported by a doctor.


----------

